# Starting Fantasy with Wood Elves



## melforn (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking at starting Fantasy with a Wood Elf army and have a few questions for everyone.

Is the Battalion worth buying?

What should I buy next if the Battalion is a good idea?

Are Dryads any good and should I stick with one unit of 12 or buy more of them?

I have more questions for later, but they depend on what I buy to start with :biggrin:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

as it happens the battalion for WE is prob the best one out there the troops you get in the box is a great starter army with a good size units.

good additions would be:
spellsinger
wardancers
treeman
and of course being wood elves more archers.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy, and the Fantasy forum, Melforn!

Yes, I'd definately suggest getting the Battalion Box - while expensive at the start, you'll appreciate it more, due to the savings - some armies get insane ones, like £10-15 savings over buying the armies singly.

The Core of the Wood Elf army are it's archers. However, you do get a good number, in the box, so I wouldn't suggest purchasing another box. Due to the new rules on Cavalry, with the ranks changing since 6th Ed, the extra rank of Glade Riders is no longer there - I'd buy another box, then you have 3 units of 5, and an easily model-able Noble. Also, buy a Treesinger. Beautiful Models, and extremely good at supporting the Elves.

After that, you have two choices - Ranged, or Melee.

Ranged set up - Another Box of Archers, 6-12 Waywatchers, and another Treesinger.

Melee - Noble on foot, 15-20 Eternal Guard, and a Box of Dryads.

That's your basic army sorted. On top of that, Ranged armies might want some Dryad support, to hold off the enemy attacks, while you skip away shooting them with arrows. To add some more mobility, a few Warhawk Riders can do some quite nasty damage.

Melee have a few more choices - More Eternal Guard, Treekin, Wild Riders, yet more Dryads, Treemen, Great Eagles, and Wardancers.


----------



## melforn (Dec 15, 2008)

Is a treesinger the same as a spellslinger? If I want to have a ranged army should I still take some eternal guard as they are the only ranked unit aren't they?

Are there any other boxsets like in 40k or is it just the battalion, I can't see any on the website but then it isn't brilliant now.

If lords and heroes are a member of a kindred are they only allowed to go with units of that kindred as well?

Sorry for lots of questions.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Questions are good! Makes me look clever by answering them =D.

Treesingers are the same as Spellsingers. I seem to remember Treesingers being called that during Developement, and Wood=Tree+Singer = Treesinger. My mistake, but yes, a Treesinger is a Spellsinger.

Fantasy Wood Elves have 3 Plastic Box sets, which provide the Core of your army - Glade Riders, Dryads, and Glade Guard. Each of these is around 2/5ths the price of a battalion (for UKers, £18-20). Occasionally, a unit of Metal Miniatures are put out (Wild Riders, I think fall under this category), and Treemen are definately Box Sets, too large to be in a Blister. The Metal models are in blisters.

Eternal Guard are hugely expensive, for being their light armour and stats, but their Fighting stance sort of outweighs that. For a little bit more, I'd consider taking a unit of 3-4 treemen, to hold the line, because the only ranged units in the Special Section are Warhawk Riders, and despite the flight, aren't worth the points. 

Only the Waywatcher limits your choice of unit. However, a Wild Rider Kindred Lord is always best in Wild Riders, and A Waywatcher Lord is best in the Waywatchers, to make the most of their Skills (yum, BS 6 Lethal Shot).


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

melforn said:


> Are there any other boxsets like in 40k or is it just the battalion, I can't see any on the website but then it isn't brilliant now.


If you're talking about the various 40k army bundles, then yes fantasy does have them, but not for every army. For wood elves, the only current bundle is the battalion box. But that's okay, because it's a great box. Pick up two of them for good measure and you've got a great start.


----------



## melforn (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for the answers so far!

So with treemen, do you mean the big one or do you mean treekin?

I like the look of waywatchers and wardancers, so to make 1500 points or so I thought about the battalion and a hero or two, with waywatchers and wardancers, is this a good start or have I got an army that is lacking synergy?

Are dryads as a capable in combat as eternal guard and treekin? I would quite like to have an army that is elves skirmishing with the dryads and elites holding the enemy up.


----------

